# Cancer



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Today I found out my friend (who is 15) has a rare form of cancer in her leg. This made me wonder who many people had/have cancer or know someone who has it?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn that's rough. I hate to hear that. I have known many through the years who have had different types of cancer. Some beat it. Others not. I will say by catching it at a young age the changes of her beating it are greater. Younger people handle the treatments alot better. I wish her all the best.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. My wife has Lupus which is an auto-immune disease...not cancer but just as bad. And my brothers mother-in-law has breast cancer...she had a double mastectomy...which is where the remove both breasts. I hope your friend is alright and overcomes this cancer!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers guys, yeah she is still young so she should beat it easier 

Sent by fire!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

My dad died from cancer 3 years ago,Found out he had it and after it was discovered was dead within a month 

sent by my mind


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> Cheers guys, yeah she is still young so she should beat it easier
> 
> Sent by fire!


Hope your friend beats that with ease

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

davidnc said:


> My dad died from cancer 3 years ago,Found out he had it and after it was discovered was dead within a month
> 
> sent by my mind


Awwww I'm sorry 

Sent by fire!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks on a couple dreams i saw him n my dreams and he wasnt sick anymore

sent by my mind


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"davidnc said:


> Thanks on a couple dreams i saw him n my dreams and he wasnt sick anymore
> 
> sent by my mind


Must have felt nice seeing him even if it was a dream


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> Must have felt nice seeing him even if it was a dream


Yes it was, I just gotta add this about those dreams tho.
First off I only had 2 dreams that I remember.
The first dream was the oddest .It happened about a year after he died.
It was on of those dreams where I cant be sure if I really woke up Or dreamed I woke up.
But in my dream I was awaken by the floor creaking by my bed,when I opened my eyes I saw my dad walking away from me down the hall , he never turned around but was walking slowly away from me appeared not much different from what I could tell from when he died, from what I could tell.Then he just kinda faded away.It gave me goosebumps but left me feeling at ease at the same time which actually continues on ever since that dream.

Was it a dream ? or did I Really awake?
To this day I cant say forsure either way,but none the less it gave me a calming effect like everything was ok .

The other dream I, had he was younger looking doing the things he loved to do and it was like I was watching him do those things, and myself not actually in the dream but just watching him .But more of a typical dream as dreams go.I didnt wake up in this dream until I Really was awake that time.

Those where the only 2 dreams I had about him I remember ,but I do think about him all the time.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"davidnc said:


> Yes it was, I just gotta add this about those dreams tho.
> First off I only had 2 dreams that I remember.
> The first dream was the oddest .It happened about a year after he died.
> It was on of those dreams where I cant be sure if I really woke up Or dreamed I woke up.
> ...


You must have been quite young when he died?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> You must have been quite young when he died?


Hmmm no not really(wasn't in my teens when he died) , just fact that I work at his company I saw him everyday at work I guess .Idk what caused those dreams the Subconscious I assume.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ah that explains it!


----------



## w0urds (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that dude, just tell your friend to stay positive. I was diagnosed with prostate cancer last year, doctors were surprised I had it at young age (27), compared to average age of those diagnosed. Cancer had spread to lower stomach by the time I was diagnosed, needless to say I had surgery to remove original tumor, 9 weeks of chemo, and had my last surgery last Sept. to remove tumors in my stomach. 1 year later and I'm doing great, you just have to keep positive. If you need any help/tips, I'll be more than glad to help out.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"w0urds said:


> Sorry to hear that dude, just tell your friend to stay positive. I was diagnosed with prostate cancer last year, doctors were surprised I had it at young age (27), compared to average age of those diagnosed. Cancer had spread to lower stomach by the time I was diagnosed, needless to say I had surgery to remove original tumor, 9 weeks of chemo, and had my last surgery last Sept. to remove tumors in my stomach. 1 year later and I'm doing great, you just have to keep positive. If you need any help/tips, I'll be more than glad to help out.


Cheers, that is young to have prostate cancer


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.
I have an aunt who had breast cancer and beat it. I've also lost a few relatives to it though...


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

"w0urds said:


> Sorry to hear that dude, just tell your friend to stay positive. I was diagnosed with prostate cancer last year, doctors were surprised I had it at young age (27), compared to average age of those diagnosed. Cancer had spread to lower stomach by the time I was diagnosed, needless to say I had surgery to remove original tumor, 9 weeks of chemo, and had my last surgery last Sept. to remove tumors in my stomach. 1 year later and I'm doing great, you just have to keep positive. If you need any help/tips, I'll be more than glad to help out.


This worries me, I'm 28 and my grandpa died from prostate cancer at 68. But it was way out of control before it was found. I'm wondering how long it was actually there before it was found? My grandpa was a person who was stubborn and would not go to the doctor unless he absolutely had to. I think about it from time to time cause I want to catch it if it happens to me.


----------



## w0urds (Oct 9, 2011)

"luniz7 said:


> This worries me, I'm 28 and my grandpa died from prostate cancer at 68. But it was way out of control before it was found. I'm wondering how long it was actually there before it was found? My grandpa was a person who was stubborn and would not go to the doctor unless he absolutely had to. I think about it from time to time cause I want to catch it if it happens to me.


It never hurts to get checked out, especially if it runs in your family. Something you should mention during your yearly exam, assuming you get them. my family really doesn't have any history of cancer, at least not the men. It took me a while to get it checked out, simply because I'm a hemophiliac; I assumed I had a bleed that was just lingering. By the time I had the surgery to remove the testicle (1 day after they diagnosed me) it was the size of an orange.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

"w0urds said:


> It never hurts to get checked out, especially if it runs in your family. Something you should mention during your yearly exam, assuming you get them. my family really doesn't have any history of cancer, at least not the men. It took me a while to get it checked out, simply because I'm a hemophiliac; I assumed I had a bleed that was just lingering. By the time I had the surgery to remove the testicle (1 day after they diagnosed me) it was the size of an orange.


I don't do yearly check ups...but have been thinking I need to do them now that I'm getting older.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Now I am actually becoming scared :O


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not just for my friend, for me!


----------

